# 1968 Engine Block VIN stamping



## GTO-1969 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 1968 GTO I bought from the grandson of the original owner w/48K miles. Entirely original drive train. Have all the PHS paperwork and a copy of the original title and all subsequent titles with verified mileage. All the head, block, intake, exhaust manifold casting #'s are correct; dates, YS, etc. Still have the original Quadrajet carb. I know the motor to be original as it was a one owner/family car for 48 years. Question is that the numbers stamped on the front of the block read 28B11 and that's all. I know the 2 stands for "242" - GTO, the 8 stands for 68, the B stands for the Baltimore assembly plant, the 11 is the first two numbers of the 6 digit VIN. There are no other numbers after that. Were the guys on the assembly line just lazy or falling behind? I had a 69 GTO years ago that had the same characteristic, also from the Baltimore assembly plant. Also the car never had a build sheet anywhere, under seats, carpet, inside door panels, etc. Anyone have a similar car with this anomaly? Thanks.....Ken


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Sometimes the remaining numbers are so faint it's hard to see.
The first "2" is for Pontiac Motor Division.


----------

